# Rusted cast iron vent pipe



## bluecruzer (Feb 21, 2012)

I have a leak from a 4 inch cast iron vent pipe in my basement. It appears to have rusted through and it is dripping. It is very smelly. I am not sure what can be done to fix it. I am guessing it is just rain water that has collected in the pipe that is rusting it out. Since it is just a vent is there anyway to add a rain cap and repair it? If it need to be replaced how should I do this and how much should be replaced? The pipe is rusted all the way to the elbow so I am not sure how to attach a new PVC pipe if this is needed. I have included a picture of what it looks like with some notes.

Thanks


----------



## jaydevries (Jan 29, 2012)

support cast that goes through floor due to weight of pipe screw piece of 2x6 to or between floor joist to keep cast from moving. cut cast right of beam were hopefully is solid then cut below 90 replace cast with plastic connecting cast to plastic using the correct size smooth stainless steel sheilded fernco sold at box and hardware store
remember drain lines are measured by inside diameter 

cast cutters consist of using one of the following
1 cast snapper which can be rented easiest to use but if pipe is this bad it might just crush pipe instead of snapping
2 sawzall with cast cutting blade buy a few and it will take awhile but should work
3 grinder with abrasive or diamond wheel messy but easy to do just cut pipe twice wide enough for grinder head perpendicular to pipe then cut parallel to pipe and connect to other cuts then finish cutting pipe from the inside of pipe


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

If you cut the cast replace it with cast an no hub couplings


----------



## jaydevries (Jan 29, 2012)

plummen why cast if his post is accurate it sounds like vent stack has dropped causing a spot were rain and condensation water will sit and rust out new cast not to mention the box stores do not sell it


----------



## bluecruzer (Feb 21, 2012)

*Is there enough room under the 90 degree elbow?*

Thanks jaydevries,

I had to go down and take another look to see how much room I have. If I cut under the elbow there is at best an inch left. Is this enough room to attach the new connector?


----------



## bluecruzer (Feb 21, 2012)

*rain cap*

If I use either cast iron or pvc should I put some sort of rain cap on the pipe? By doing this should it prevent moisture from puddling up in the pipe?


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

jaydevries said:


> plummen why cast if his post is accurate it sounds like vent stack has dropped causing a spot were rain and condensation water will sit and rust out new cast not to mention the box stores do not sell it


 In the areas where I work you cant mix/match materials in a stack or lateral line,once it leaves on a santee or wye and becomes a branch line it can be plastic but the san tee or wye has to be same material as the line youre cutting into then it has to continue with that same material that your new branch is to the end of run.
My biggest complaint comes when people try and cut a pvc santee or wye and some pvc pipe into a 4" soil stack to branch off to another fixture and expect the foam core pvc to hold the weight of all that cast pushing down on it.


----------



## jaydevries (Jan 29, 2012)

ok you need to stay above that hub "bell" do you have 2 inches you can keep or other option to replace double wye also little more ork but never have to worry about it rusting out

can you take a pic back a little to see above and below that double wye


----------



## bluecruzer (Feb 21, 2012)

*another pic*

here is another pic that I already had. Hopefully it shows enough. I can take another if needed.


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow,I dont see any easy way around that project! :no:


----------



## bluecruzer (Feb 21, 2012)

Would there be any way to repair the pipit since it is just a vent?


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

If you were close by Id come help you out just for the challenge(and Ive been doing this a llllllllllllllong time!)
But for somebody with limited experiance Im not seeing an easy way for you to fix it without really going down below the first fitting on that stack and just starting over.
Only thing I see going for you would be once its all cut out you could put it back together with no hub pipe and fittings,no caulking lead joints atleast. :wink:


----------



## jaydevries (Jan 29, 2012)

wow plummen is right got a lot there even a lead drain :huh:
it looks like long term i would replace all of it. 
short term drill out lead in hub of 90 remove the lead and okum rope with needle nose vise grips then put in a peice of pvc from there to where you will cut pipe on other side of beam and band it with fernco. 
http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/cat...100372287&prodComp_2=100201710&keyword=fernco
temp fix since it is a vent only put a mushroom cap on pipe on roof 'normally i do not recommend this since this since it stops the air from moving across the top off the pipe just makes sewer gas smell worse if you remove a trap" and use some plumbers epoxy on crack
http://www.lowes.com/pd_23533-138-3...ts+Solders_4294822081__s?Ntt=oatey&facetInfo=


----------



## jaydevries (Jan 29, 2012)

how do you know were they live if not posted on post is it under profile


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

Send me a plane ticket and feed me well,my schedule is pretty open these days! :laughing:


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

jaydevries said:


> how do you know were they live if not posted on post is it under profile


 Just guessing by the style of plumbing hes not in omaha ne :laughing:


----------



## bluecruzer (Feb 21, 2012)

I am I'm KC, only a 3 hr drive if you want to stop by


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

Ive been looking at a couple service vans on craigslist just south of kansas city,might be down there end of week sometime


----------



## jaydevries (Jan 29, 2012)

did you say kansas city


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

Yep the land of barbeque! :laughing:


----------



## jaydevries (Jan 29, 2012)

wow that means steak dinner whole time there possible:thumbup::jester::laughing: oops ribs that is


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

:laughing:


----------



## bluecruzer (Feb 21, 2012)

I do appreciate all help on this even if it wasn't the news I was hoping for  I guess this type of thing is what to expect when buying a 50 year old home. Already trapped 16 skunks from under the garage  so this is simply the next surprise. Perhaps I will try a temporary fix then plan on replaceing all of it at some point.


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

If I can figure out when Im going through kc Ill pm you and let you know,it would be easier to diagnose your problem if i could see it close up


----------

